

Simple tech skills that non-tech founders should learn - amirmc
http://rene.bz/simple-technical-skills-non-technical-startup-founders-should-learn-dont-involve-programming/

======
alicia_lew
I enjoyed this article a lot, I wish someone would write a UIUX version of
this. It reminds me of this article, which I have pinned up in my studio.
[http://davidcancel.com/3-startup-lessons-i-learned-the-
hard-...](http://davidcancel.com/3-startup-lessons-i-learned-the-hard-way/)

There's nothing like a little perspective as inspiration for projects.

